# advice on chainsaws



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

hey everyone, Im very new to wood working and have a few questions. Ive been considering purchasing a chainsaw to get started in carving. Is there a particular model/ set of accesories that people prefer? I want to carve stumps and was wondering what methods people generally use in acquiring them. I dont know what the rules are about going into random woods and cutting up trees that have already fallen. I assume the government owns pretty much everything so Im guessing thats illegal. Lumber mills would be my next guess? Im sure they've got tons of stumps lyin around that they might sell... Any help you can give me in terms of where I can go for research or to learn more along with any advice you could give directly would be greatly appreciated... THANKS!


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am assuming you are confusing some nomenclature.
A "stump" isnt typically found at a saw mill. Perhaps you refer to the "butt" of a log which are trimmed from saw logs for any of a number of reasons many of which make them useless for anything. 
As for chain saw carving accessories...A carving bar on a lightweight chainsaw, an electric chainsaw, a mallet and various chisels and gouges, grinder and chaindisc or any number of new fangled can'tlivewithout inventions hitting the hobby shelves may interest you. I've used an adz, various airtools including air chisel (one of my favorites although it's rather noisey)


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Free stumps are easy to find but hard to transport. Good sources are tree services and land-clearing services. They'll give them to you and maybe even haul them for free.

Butt ends are also easy to get for free but, in this case, there's no free hauling. Ask your local loggers. They will skid full tree lengths to a landing, buck them into logs, and leave their butt swells to rot at the landing. Just got to get them to tell you when and where.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks for the advice both of you, now I just need a truck, chain saw and a ton more research...


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Does anybody have a chainsaw that they use for carving that they would recommend? I'm going to a tree service tomorrow to see what they'll let me take with me next step is investing some money in some tools and was just wondering if there are some brands or sizes that are preferred. Thanks again for the help,
Bond


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Go to Google*

and key in "chainsaw carving". You will be amazed what you will come up with including tool suppliers and forums specific to chainsaw and ice carving. Apparently tools and techniques are similar.


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.woodcarvingillustrated.com/forum/f68/

Check out the above forum for information on chainsaw carving. I started chain saw carving about a year or so ago. I decided I wanted to do medium to small carvings so I got the electric Makita chainsaw that is made for carving. It is great since I can use it in my garage and not stink the place up. I have carved cedar 4x4's with it into small bears.

Google Chainsaw carving supplies and you will find lots of informaiton.

Arthur


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree an electric saw can be useful. I have a husky electric saw. I plugged up the oiler a little (it isnt adjustable) so it didnt sling so much oil.

A carving bar is also nice.

You'll still need a more powerful saw though. chisels, adz, grinder with chain blade. There's nothing written in stone. If it works and saves time...use it. 

My grand dad was a saddle maker and I used to"work" with him as a kid. One day I asked him if I had too much background on some leather tooling I was doing. He says to me. "boy..the only thing you can have too much of is SLOW"


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 14 inch shindawa chainsaw. bought it after the storm of 05. after 4+ years of service, it starts on the 3rd pull. it weighs about 8 lbs. love it.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*I have a Huskvarna Rancher 20in bar*

My friends can't tear it up. It's overkill for a home owner but it has got my rear out of a sling more than once


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

a rancher is a good saw but I doubt it's suitable for the op's carving purposes. Except maybe to fell the tree he's going to carve.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

John in Tennessee said:


> I have a Huskvarna . . . My friends can't tear it up. . . . .


My friends can't tear up any of my Husky's either, nor any of my Stihl's, nor my Dolmar . . . . . because I don't loan chainsaws. :no:


----------



## roughhewn (Nov 30, 2009)

Any saw will do, really. I've carved several larger pieces with regular old saws. Technique goes a long way. If you've got the money, it's nice to have all the specialty pieces to make the job easier or to get a bit more intricate.


----------

